# Nice 8



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Did a little guiding last week but found the time to take this old feller to the cooler.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck....WW


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

really nice!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice buck, Congrats!


----------

